# Brunhilde



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by the character Brunhilde from Wagner’s operas “Die Valkyrie” and “Gotterdammerung” yet dedicated to the love of my life, my lady friend from Latvia by the name of Victoria Rutkowska.

Brunhilde wild Valkyrie 
deep in protected slumber of fire ring 
to lay guard upon thee as ye be prize 
ay to he of valor in strength to surpass 
ardent barrier of Loge 
nay cowardice to flee in plight 
as being undeserving 

Brunhilde ye frau bold 
beeth as thee taketh 
on to combat thine hero 
victory onward road of Valhalla 

Brunhilde thou be cast to fate 
as defiance on thy lover to 
thine Siegfried offspring 
to ye siblings 

Brunhilde audacious ever to face fire 
Siegfried was in capture of thee 
oh, woman of nobility rage of passion 
be on to ye as bodies a flame force 
desire upon other for true adoration 
in rebellion 

Brunhilde dearest amongst else 
yet betrayed to greed indeed be ye 
ast thine Siegfried does wrong on to thee 
for drunk in triumph of glory 
it taketh leave on to memory that be 
desires past to new worlds in wealth 
to adore Gertrude in place of thee 
in matrimony 

Brunhilde tricked be ye 
as in slight of hand thou be robed 
of ring so much cache to thee 
as to arise wrath on thee beloved 
to treachery of betrayal as to reveal 
weakness for benefit ever wicked Hagen 

Brunhilde grief be on to thee oh woeful one 
as sorrow upon thine soul taketh ye to plunge 
on flames of Siegfried riding steed gallant 
in end to all for time present be Gotterdammerung


----------

